# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Πως πραγματοποιούταν παλιά η καλωδίωση θυροτηλεφώνου?

## Eximnos

Καλησπέρα σας,

Σε λίγες μέρες πρόκειται να κάνω την πρώτη μου αντικατάσταση θυροτηλεφώνου με θυροτηλεόραση δύο καλωδίων και θα ήθελα να λύσω όσες περισσότερες από τις απορίες που έχω... Όποιος ξέρει θα χαρώ να αφιερώσει λίγο χρόνο να απαντήσει...

1. Πως συνήθιζαν να ρίχνουν παλιά την καλωδίωση στις πολυκατοικίες? Ακτινωτά από τα διαμερίσματα προς την κεντρική μονάδα στο ισόγειο? Έριχναν μια κάθετη καλωδίωση και έβαζαν κουτί διακλάδωσης σε κάθε όροφο? Κάπως αλλιώς??

2. Η καλωδίωση του κυπρί φεύγει από την πόρτα και πάει στην κεντρική μονάδα ή στην μπουτονιέρα συνήθως?? Πρέπει να την βρω και να διαπιστώσω εάν το κυπρί είναι AC 230 ή DC 12 ή υπάρχουν κι άλλου τύπου?


Εάν σκεφτώ κι άλλα θα επανέλθω...

----------


## mikemtb

δηλαδη αμα σου απαντησουμε οτι να ετσι Συνήθιζαν να το κανουν, θα αγορασεις υλικα βασισμενος σε αυτο??
δεν θα το επιβεβαιωσεις με αυτοψια έτσι και αλλιως?
κιπρι 12ac συνήθως, αλλα μη σε απασχολεί 
Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Σε λίγες μέρες πρόκειται να κάνω την πρώτη μου αντικατάσταση θυροτηλεφώνου με θυροτηλεόραση δύο καλωδίων και θα ήθελα να λύσω όσες περισσότερες από τις απορίες που έχω... Όποιος ξέρει θα χαρώ να αφιερώσει λίγο χρόνο να απαντήσει...
> 
> 1. Πως συνήθιζαν να ρίχνουν παλιά την καλωδίωση στις πολυκατοικίες? Ακτινωτά από τα διαμερίσματα προς την κεντρική μονάδα στο ισόγειο? *Έριχναν μια κάθετη καλωδίωση και έβαζαν κουτί διακλάδωσης σε κάθε όροφο*? Κάπως αλλιώς??
> 
> 2. Η καλωδίωση του κυπρί φεύγει από την πόρτα και πάει στην κεντρική μονάδα ή *στην μπουτονιέρα* συνήθως?? Πρέπει να την βρω και να διαπιστώσω εάν το κυπρί είναι AC 230 ή DC *12* ή υπάρχουν κι άλλου τύπου?
> 
> 
> Εάν σκεφτώ κι άλλα θα επανέλθω...



στο 1) τα μαύρα + μια επιστροφή απο  το μπουτον του κάθε διαμερίσματος προς αυτό..
2) τα μαύρα  και AC 

κατά τα άλλα αυτά που σου είπε ο Μιχάλης. αν δεν ειναι έτσι τότε πρέπει να μελετηθεί κατά περίσταση.

----------


## JOUN

Βαζαν 4 καλωδια + τοσα καλωδια οσα διαμερισματα ειχε η πολυκατοικια για τους βομβητες μεσα στο θυροτηλεφωνο.
Π.χ  ειχε 10 διαμερισματα βαζαν τουλαχιστον 14 καλωδια.

----------


## Eximnos

Όχι φίλε Μιχάλη. Απλά ρωτησα για να έχω στο μυαλό μου όσο περισσότερη πληροφορία μπορώ πριν πάω να δω από κοντά την καλωδίωση.

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Η εγκατάσταση έγινε με επιτυχία και αν εξαιρέσεις το πάνω κάτω πάνω κάτω είναι εύκολη διαδικασία με τις καινούριες δύο καλωδίων.

----------

mikemtb (09-07-22)

----------

